# Goldsky Global?



## freebird54 (15 July 2016)

Anyone had experience of them?

Have been going a while, office in Sydney CBD and a little northern NSW town?

Their main website has changed - if I was an investor I would be very interested

http://goldsky.com.au/


----------



## freebird54 (15 July 2016)

Not much on web but I found this by googling- and drill down past the front pages

Mar 9, 2014 - Goldsky Investments - The Goldsky Alpha FX currency fund returned 88.58% in 2013. - Goldsky Investments is a boutique Australian based ..

http://www.oceanroadmagazine.com.au...bal-Alpha-Fund/j6dj0/568a451a0cf25ebf7a11a7f3


----------



## skyQuake (15 July 2016)

Looks dodgy.

Goldskyfx, Goldsky Asset Management, Goldsky Investments, Goldsky Global Alpha Fund, Multivest Capital

Sounds like a typical rinse and repeat scam


----------



## pixel (15 July 2016)

skyQuake said:


> Looks dodgy.
> 
> Goldskyfx, Goldsky Asset Management, Goldsky Investments, Goldsky Global Alpha Fund, Multivest Capital
> 
> Sounds like a typical rinse and repeat scam




They will only run out of gullible clients when we run out of gullible greedy-guts.
Unless, of course, our elected representatives get serious and provide some teeth to our Consumer Watchdogs. But we might as well wait for Hell to freeze over. :1zhelp:


----------



## freebird54 (15 February 2017)

Amazed that the website is still in the "more coming soon phase" as it has been for months.
Surprised that nothing is being said by the many investors that have enjoyed huge returns.


----------



## Goldskyassetmanagement (11 September 2017)

@freebird54, Sorry it has taken us so long to find your query. Our website has been updated and should have all the relevant information that you require.  

if you require any further information feel free to contact us on admin@goldsky.com.au


----------



## greggles (2 November 2018)

ASIC obtains orders against Goldsky and Kenneth Grace


----------



## freebird54 (3 November 2018)

Thanks Greggles - I did warn lots but as usual no one listened


----------



## freebird54 (3 November 2018)

Am I cynical or what? Charity just set up\
\
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-needed-transport-for-homeless-300722037.html


----------



## greggles (5 November 2018)

freebird54 said:


> Thanks Greggles - I did warn lots but as usual no one listened




More detailed information here: *How a Kingscliff hedge fund became a target of the SEC*

ASIC asleep at the wheel again.


----------



## freebird54 (5 November 2018)

greggles said:


> More detailed information here: *How a Kingscliff hedge fund became a target of the SEC*
> 
> ASIC asleep at the wheel again.



sorry it is a paywall site - maybe daily mail has it as they do [reported tonight on media watch]


----------



## freebird54 (27 April 2019)

My friend who put a huge amount in now admits he was wrong


----------



## macca (12 February 2020)

Not looking good for your friend

<<The director of an alleged Ponzi scheme used investors' money to fly his family on a private jet to Sydney, where his stepdaughter had a breast enlargement.

Ken Grace told the Federal Court in Brisbane on Wednesday he spent $17,000 from the Goldsky hedge fund to fly his family from the Gold Coast to Sydney.>>

https://www.news.com.au/national/br...y/news-story/4340c0ed45c376f70fc300b4fb8dee6a


----------



## Joe Blow (12 February 2020)

Incidentally, back in December 2016 I received the following via the Contact Us form.



> The following message was sent to you via the Aussie Stock Forums Contact Us form by ken grace ( mailto:ken@goldsky.com.au ).
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> ...




I didn't bother responding. Then, in late February 2017 this arrived via the Contact Us form:



> The following message has been sent from ken grace <ken@goldsky.com.au> (IP: 211.27.2.181) via the contact form at Aussie Stock Forums.
> 
> *REMOVAL OF POST/THREAD*
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> ...




When I inquired as to which statements in this thread Mr. Grace had determined to be threatening and defamatory, I received the following response:



> _Thank you Joe for your quick reply, just a quick overview of Goldsky the following_
> 
> _Goldsky Asset Management LLC the Investment advisor to our Fund is an SEC registered Investment Advisor Firm Regulated by the SEC (CRD#284710 / SEC# 801-108437 with over 100M FUM (USD)_
> 
> ...




All a little ironic now, given what has transpired in the last couple of years.


----------



## No Trust (13 February 2020)

Very similar to the Equititrust saga... with the protagonists trying to stop free speech on this forum. Given what’s transpired McIvor Banned for life and Tucker & Cowan Solicitors currently  being sued for in excess of $20M by the liquidators of Equititrust we were proven to be correct in exposing the stiffing of innocent elderly investors... 




Joe Blow said:


> Incidentally, back in December 2016 I received the following via the Contact Us form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freebird54 (13 February 2020)

No Trust said:


> Very similar to the Equititrust saga... with the protagonists trying to stop free speech on this forum. Given what’s transpired McIvor Banned for life and Tucker & Cowan Solicitors currently  being sued for in excess of $20M by the liquidators of Equititrust we were proven to be correct in exposing the stiffing of innocent elderly investors...



I am writing a book on this and the many other things I have uncovered worldwide, I have been warned off by some nasty persons though so with a family with grandkids and a great grandchild I am thinking of passing the files over.


----------

